# Mt. Evans mid week ride



## trigeekjb (Apr 19, 2008)

OK folks,
I did the TBP yesterday and wanted to ride Mt. Evans on Tues or Wed this week. I am from Houston, TX and staying the week in Vail, so since i am here i wanted to do Mt. Evans climb. I am not too eager to get in huge miles, but at least wanted a good 40-50 mile ride ending to of Mt. Evans. My wife will be driving to the top and waiting for me, kinda a SAG but not riding behind me up the climb. Whats the best route coming from Vail way (obviously not riding from Vail)? How is the climb mid week? traffic? 

thoughts? comments? 

thanks
John B


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

I would start in Idaho Springs and ride to the top. Round trip it is about 56 miles. I will paste a link regarding the ride right below describing the ride. The traffic mid-week is a lot better than the traffic on the weekends. Also, you will want to bring layers with you (it could be very cold at the top of Mount Evans), pick a warm day, and make sure you bring $3.00 to pay the entrance fee to the road. I would also refill my water at Echo Lake becuase there is no water at the top. 

http://www.coloradobicyclerides.com/rides/mountEvans/mountEvans.html


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

The trail from the parking lot up to the top of Evans is really short. Shoulder your bike and finish the walk up the trail for a cheesy summit shot with your roady.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

go early...the weather almost always gets bad in the afternoons there.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd also recommend riding from Idaho Springs. There is nothing east or west of their ( in the close vicinity) that is worth riding. Plus, there is plenty to eat in IS for lunch after the ride.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

BKRyan said:


> I would start in Idaho Springs and ride to the top. Round trip it is about 56 miles. I will paste a link regarding the ride right below describing the ride. The traffic mid-week is a lot better than the traffic on the weekends. Also, you will want to bring layers with you (it could be very cold at the top of Mount Evans), pick a warm day, and make sure you bring $3.00 to pay the entrance fee to the road. I would also refill my water at Echo Lake becuase there is no water at the top.
> 
> http://www.coloradobicyclerides.com/rides/mountEvans/mountEvans.html


I'm planning a bike tour up in Colorado in September and am planning on doing the Mt Evans climb at the end of my trip. I'll be at Idaho Springs the fourth week of September. On the link you gave you mention that the upper road in open until Sept. Isn't it actually still open to cyclists after Labor Day?

I'm just hoping that when I get there that's it's not snowing up on the top!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I'm planning a bike tour up in Colorado in September and am planning on doing the Mt Evans climb at the end of my trip. I'll be at Idaho Springs the fourth week of September. On the link you gave you mention that the upper road in open until Sept. Isn't it actually still open to cyclists after Labor Day?
> 
> I'm just hoping that when I get there that's it's not snowing up on the top!


It snows there in July...in Sept it'll be hit or miss. Guessing you'll be too late.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

The road is only open until September 2, 2008. I have never heard of Mount Evans having an exception for bicyclists. I checked on www.Mountevans.com and it states that the last five miles from Summit Lake to the top will be closed on September 2, 2008 (Day after labor day). Below is www.mountevans.com statement regarding the road. By the fourth week of September, it sounds like you will be lucky to ride any of the road to Mount Evans .

The Mount Evans Scenic Byway (road) opened on Friday May 23, 2008 to Summit Lake. The top 5 miles was not opened due to ice and blowing snow. For an open day pictures, click here. Shortly after these pictures was taken Mount Evans created it own weather with total clouds and snow resulting in near white-out conditions. Visibility was very limited. It should only be a few days until the road will be open to the summit. When it is open to the top, we will post it here. The road will remain open 24/7, weather permitting, until September 2, 2008 (day after Labor Day). On September 2, 2008, the top five miles above Summit lake will be close. The lower 10 miles will be close sometime during September by weather or October 1, 2008 which ever comes first. Enjoy Mount Evans.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I was reading the book Road Biking Colorado and the author states that the gate for the last 5 miles is closed after Labor Day but that you can get around it on a bike. Of course if it's snowed under it won't matter though, I'll just have to see how the conditions are when I get there.

I'll also be going over to Aspen by way of Twin Lakes over Independence Pass and then after staying in Aspen for a couple of days returning back over the pass. Any ideas about this pass being closed. I'll be there about the 3rd week of September.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I was reading the book Road Biking Colorado and the author states that the gate for the last 5 miles is closed after Labor Day but that you can get around it on a bike. Of course if it's snowed under it won't matter though, I'll just have to see how the conditions are when I get there.
> 
> I'll also be going over to Aspen by way of Twin Lakes over Independence Pass and then after staying in Aspen for a couple of days returning back over the pass. Any ideas about this pass being closed. I'll be there about the 3rd week of September.


You may get through Independence--usually closes in Oct, but a freak snowstorm could definately happen. Guessing it'll be too late for Evans. There is a reason it's closed so early.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

BikeRider said:


> I was reading the book Road Biking Colorado and the author states that the gate for the last 5 miles is closed after Labor Day but that you can get around it on a bike. Of course if it's snowed under it won't matter though, I'll just have to see how the conditions are when I get there.
> 
> I'll also be going over to Aspen by way of Twin Lakes over Independence Pass and then after staying in Aspen for a couple of days returning back over the pass. Any ideas about this pass being closed. I'll be there about the 3rd week of September.


Independence Pass tends to close in late October or early November. That one's a safer bet than Mt Evans.


----------

